
Swift Sudoku Solver - astigsen
https://academy.realm.io/posts/try-swift-nyc-2017-souroush-khanlou-spontaneous-swift-sudoku-solving/
======
MekaiGS
As the author mentioned, it cannot solve any boards where all unfilled cells
have more than one possible value within the cell's domain. More information
about the algorithm here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC-3_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC-3_algorithm)

You would need to implement something like forward checking or backtracking
algorithm to solve all possible boards with higher cost.

~~~
i_s
Here is one in Swift I did a few years ago that does:

[https://github.com/isaksky/sudoku-
swift/blob/master/Sudoku-S...](https://github.com/isaksky/sudoku-
swift/blob/master/Sudoku-Swift/main.swift)

This one solves all 50 from Euler:
[https://projecteuler.net/problem=96](https://projecteuler.net/problem=96)

And here is a classic one in Python from Norvig:

[http://norvig.com/sudoku.html](http://norvig.com/sudoku.html)

~~~
emmanuel_1234
Shameless plug, my OCaml implementation:
[https://github.com/eprochasson/norvig-
ocaml](https://github.com/eprochasson/norvig-ocaml)

